# Ways to Improve Your Palate



## TxBrew (Mar 19, 2012)

Anyone actively done things to improve their palate? Sometimes when tasting a wine I will not hit flavors others do and looking for ways to increase my sensitivity to the subtleties.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 19, 2012)

Excellent question Tx. This is also something I would be interested in.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 19, 2012)

Drink more wine!

Practice makes perfect......


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 19, 2012)

But seriously, purchase a wine with detailed tasting notes and then just keep trying to taste and smell those listed attributes. 

If you have somebody who has a really good palate that you like/trust work with them for sure as well.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 19, 2012)

From what I have read and heard the best way to improve your palate is to drink different wines.

Reds, whites, dry, semi, sweet, different regions, oakey, not oaked, etc.

I will improve - have been doing that for a while - well i stopped the past year - i drink mostly my wine - every now and then i go buy one.


----------



## JohnnyRico (Mar 20, 2012)

How many of you drink soda? Thats a big no no if you want healthy taste buds.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 20, 2012)

there are a few wine tasting kits out there where they seperate the different essesences so you can smell and or taste the differences between them. Smell has a lot to do with the palate. Will see if I can find some in my catalogs.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 20, 2012)

JohnnyRico said:


> How many of you drink soda? Thats a big no no if you want healthy taste buds.



I drink more soda than i need to - i have cut way back on it.

Drink more coffee than i need to - cutting back on that as well.

I need some caffeine though - as a 6, 4, and a 5 week old keep you busy and tired...


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 22, 2012)

I signed up for the Wine Spectators Wine Class. It's an at home study program where you compare wines and do tasting/smelling notes between similar wines. I think it helped quite a bit in the tasting education.
We did it with another couple which was more fun and also helped cut the expense in 1/2. It was nice to compare notes with what they got as well. After we did our notes we'd read the bottle notes and see what they said we should taste. Sometimes very close, sometimes we think whoever wrote that was also smoking something when he wrote it.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Mar 22, 2012)

roblloyd said:


> , sometimes we think whoever wrote that was also smoking something when he wrote it.



Or Drinking 

I will admit, I'm afraid to educate my pallet. Right now I'm happy with the $15, or so, price point. I"m worried that I will no longet be satisfied with these wines.


----------



## Affe (Mar 22, 2012)

This is a good question. My palate ranges from "tastes good" to "tastes bad".


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 22, 2012)

roblloyd said:


> I signed up for the Wine Spectators Wine Class. It's an at home study program where you compare wines and do tasting/smelling notes between similar wines. I think it helped quite a bit in the tasting education.
> We did it with another couple which was more fun and also helped cut the expense in 1/2. It was nice to compare notes with what they got as well. After we did our notes we'd read the bottle notes and see what they said we should taste. Sometimes very close, sometimes we think whoever wrote that was also smoking something when he wrote it.


 

Just went online and looked into that. You get the classes and a year subscription to the magazine for I think $75. Not a bad deal overall.


----------

